# Confused/ ACL Debridement



## bella2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi,

I'm really looking for some help with this one our Doctor performed a medial meniscectomy them proceeded to debride the ACL. I've seen two different sources on this with two different opinions, one states to use 29999, and the other states the the debridement would be intergrel to the to the main procedure.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ASC CODER (Sep 11, 2009)

*debrid ACL*

try 29888 with mod 22 or 29999

Ref: material Coding for Knees and Shoulders by Kelly, Sloan and Associates
States  What is not included in 29888
Meniscectomy
Meniscus repair
Extra articular augmentation
Chondroplasty seperate compartment
removal of loose bodies


----------



## nyyankees (Sep 11, 2009)

I would think you would bill the unlisted 29999 for the ACL debridement via scope + the medial meniscectomy (29881).

Since the ACL is in the patellafemoral compartment and the the meniscus was in the medial compartment it would be ok to bill both. Was there a repair of the ACL with graft to warrant a 29888?

Anyone else?


----------



## bella2 (Sep 11, 2009)

*ACL Debridement*

No there was no repair of the ACL done, only a debridement.
Do you have any type of documentation that states to use the unlisted code 
for an ACL debridement ???


----------



## nyyankees (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes...try this www.aaos.org/news/aaosnow/mar09/managing3.asp. It's a Q&A.


----------



## bella2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the link, I always like to have back ups 
Cheers,
Bella


----------

